# 1978 Hunter Cherubini



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey everyone. I''m looking at a 78 Hunter Cherubini sloop rig tonight. Does anyone ahve any experience or thought with the Hunters of this era? I will be using her for Florida coastal and Bahamas cruising.

Any thought are appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

In 1978 Hunter built two Cheribini designs, the Hunter 30 and Hunter 37. It is not clear how much he had to do with each and I have heard conflicting stories about Cheribini''s involvement in the rest of the Hunter line of that era. Members of my family have owned two of the Cheribini designed Hunters a 1979 and a 1981. These were prtty good boats. Both were used on the West Coast of Florida where their shoal draft, and generous ventilation was really appreciated. They both had very comfortable and clever interiors. My dad raced his Hunter 30 and went for several years without finishing worse than a second. I thought the boats were good in moderate conditions but needed to be reefed as things piped up. Both boats were originally set up with hanked on jibs and it would be good to have a perhaps a storm jib, a 110% and a 130% genoa on either boat if you are going over to the Bahamas. Even with a furler I would have a 110 and a 130. 

These boats are getting up in years and so a thorough survey would be in order. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Jeff - thanks for the info. This is a 1978, 33''Hunter, so it must not be a Cherubini design. The interior is nicely and cleverly laid out. As you note, she is getting long in tooth, so I am going to have her thoroughly surveyed. From my superficial poking and prodding, she seems to be in above average condition for a boat her age. If I strike the deal, I''ll let you know.

BTW - thanks for the feedback on the Columbia 34 II. I went back for a closer look and talked to some current owners of the same boat, and decided against buying it. I appreciate your feedback.

Have a good one.


----------



## visionsINsight (May 31, 2020)

Did you end up getting the 1978 Hunter Cherubini? What have you discovered?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

visionsINsight said:


> Did you end up getting the 1978 Hunter Cherubini? What have you discovered?


Welcome aboard for your first post. Check the date in the upper left corner, as you browse. This inquiry was originally made 19 years ago.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

That and their last login was in 2006, 14 years ago.


----------

